# Mr Lucky



## wizer (10 Jan 2010)

Hi guys

Just a quick note to say i was taken in to hospita; on thurs night. Friday night they took out not just part of my apendics but a chunk of my bowel. Apart from apendicitus, they think i might have crohns. Feeling decidedy rough today, probly wont be home til end of next week.

Who wants a life swap? :roll:


----------



## Geno (10 Jan 2010)

Thats a bit of a shock to read that Wizer so I'm sure your head is in a bit of a spin!

All the best wishes on getting well soon!


----------



## filsgreen (10 Jan 2010)

Good grief Tom you've been in the wars lately, hope you get well soon!

Phil


----------



## MikeG. (10 Jan 2010)

God, sorry to hear this Tom. I bet you are getting sick and tired of all this. Chin up old son.......you've lots of people wishing you well.

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jan 2010)

That is a bit of a shock Tom...best for a speedy recovery - Rob


----------



## Smudger (10 Jan 2010)

Ugh. That's not a great start to the year. Hope all goes well and as a result of this aggravation you feel better.


----------



## RogerS (10 Jan 2010)

Bloody hell, Tom, that's not good. Speedy recovery to you.

Roger


----------



## matt (10 Jan 2010)

dung news. Know a few people with Chrons, one of which give the disease the two-finger salute. She's great - refuses to let it interfere with her life (albeit she does pay the price for periods every now and again).


----------



## WellsWood (10 Jan 2010)

Good grief Tom, no wonder you were feeling crook last week. Bang goes any chance of getting back to work in a couple of weeks as planned.

Get well soon mate, and let me know (or tell Katherine to get in touch) if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## jlawrence (10 Jan 2010)

Hope you get better Tom.
Perhaps this is why you were still in pain so long after your last op.


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Jan 2010)

Good grief Tom - that's terrible news. I can only wish you much better luck for the future. PM me if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## LarryS. (10 Jan 2010)

best wishes to you tom


----------



## davin (10 Jan 2010)

Likewise.

Have never met or spoke to you, but enjoy your posts. Good luck to you sir


----------



## Mrs Ratwood (10 Jan 2010)

That's not a great start to the year
Get well soon mate


----------



## Mattty (10 Jan 2010)

Bloody hell Tom.
Your due a run of good luck soon mate.
All the best mate

Mattty


----------



## Steve Jones (10 Jan 2010)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery, Tom

Steve


----------



## SammyQ (10 Jan 2010)

Wizer, with all this bad luck, your bad kharma for a past life of rape and pillage must surely now be paid....logically, you will be re-incarnated (next time) as the Dalai Lama?





Seriously M8, all the empathy in the world. We've got a similar set of circumstances, just recently arrived, with No1 Child, who has had to quit university to recover. We subscribe to the thought that we aren't going to let it beat us. Nil carborundum illigitimatatum or summat like that....

Sam


----------



## Philly (10 Jan 2010)

Crikey - get well soon Matey.
Philly


----------



## studders (10 Jan 2010)

wizer":2p8252wj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick note to say i was taken in to hospita; on thurs night. ......



Yebbut, apart from that, how's the New Year going for you? :? :? 

Hope things take a turn for the better for you soon.


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jan 2010)

Blinking hell :shock: sorry to hear about your health problems, get well soon.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## xy mosian (10 Jan 2010)

Bloody Hell Tom, you certainly seem to be getting the rough end of every stick around. Sorry to hear about it all mate. I hope things settle down soon. Thinking of you and your good lady.

xy


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear this Tom. :shock: 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## CNC Paul (10 Jan 2010)

Tom,

Best wishes, get will soon.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jan 2010)

Sorry to here of the continuing bad luck Tom, may explain some of the long term niggles you have been suffering. hope you soon get sorted.

For goodness sake don't get addicted to that place, the workshop is acceptable but hospitals are a definite No No.


----------



## jpt (10 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear this Tom sometimes life just isnt fair or just.

Hope things get better for you soon.

john


----------



## TrimTheKing (10 Jan 2010)

Hell's Bells matey, what a shocker.

Hope you get good new once they do tests etc, will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mailee (10 Jan 2010)

I am sorry to hear this Tom. Try to keep your chin up and a speedy recovery to you.


----------



## houtslager (10 Jan 2010)

bloody hell's bells and all that ! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

well I just hpe you get over this asap and get back to enjoying life.

happy new year to you and yours,

karl


----------



## Jake (10 Jan 2010)

What a rough ride you are having ... awful. I hope things turn for the better now!


----------



## neilc (10 Jan 2010)

Best wishes Tom from this side of the pond. Keep the chin up and as everyone else said hope things take a turn for the better now.
Neil


----------



## wizer (10 Jan 2010)

guys im not really sure i deserve this sympathy, but thanks sincerely.  

they only told me about the bowel crohns thing this morn and it was abit of a shock and explains how terrible im feeling.

indeed it does suggest some of the other problems ive been battling with. in a sense, ive been lucky.

anyway, at least this hospital has internet at the bed


----------



## big soft moose (10 Jan 2010)

wizer":1hotiarj said:


> guys im not really sure i deserve this sympathy, but thanks sincerely.
> 
> they only told me about the bowel crohns thing this morn and it was abit of a shock and explains how terrible im feeling.
> 
> ...



ah well if you dont deserve it i wont give you any - get up and make something you lazy slap headed back whinger  :lol:

only joking - you take it easy, tho you could ask the nurses to install a nice little lathe by your bed so you dont get out of practice


----------



## johnf (10 Jan 2010)

I thought you had been a bit quiet on the forum lately get well soon and back to your usual posting self


----------



## cambournepete (10 Jan 2010)

All the best Tom - hope all goes well


----------



## The Shark (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Tom,
Hope you are being "nursed" in the required fashion :wink: 

Malc


----------



## BMac (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Tom,

Sorry to learn you are in hospital again but hopefully this will have you sorted out for a good recovery from both problems.

Best Wishes,
Brendan


----------



## Shultzy (10 Jan 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, time to read all those woody books you have :lol:


----------



## Harbo (10 Jan 2010)

All the best Tom - get well soon.

You must stop eating wood!  

Rod


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tom!. Get well soon.
Steve


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Jan 2010)

Tom I hope you get well soon and this is the end to your ails for a while. Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Simon


----------



## OPJ (10 Jan 2010)

Tom, let's hope that this is it now - and, once you are through the worst, you get a clear run of comfort and good health through the rest of 2010 and beyond! Wishing you well for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ring (10 Jan 2010)

All the best Tom i find out on thursday if i have crohns been getting battered with tests this last month . just want to get it over with.  
Jim


----------



## johnjin (10 Jan 2010)

Very best wishes Tom and I hope for a speedy recovery for you.

John


----------



## Digit (10 Jan 2010)

Very nasty! Here's hoping for a better future Tom and a quick recovery.

Roy.


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2010)

thanks again guys.

ive had the docs round this morn and told i will be here for at least a week due to the complications. I was just limbering up to return to work in a couple of weeks, looks like that wont be happening. Was actually looking forward to it :shock: :lol: 

any way, at least you lot get some peace and quiet :wink: 

see yah soon


----------



## Racers (11 Jan 2010)

Flipping heck mate, you will have your own bed there soon!!!

Get well soom mate.

Pete


----------



## dedee (11 Jan 2010)

I had to look that one up - sounds terrible.

Things can only get better.

Stay positive & get well soon.

Andy


----------



## Alf (11 Jan 2010)

Sheesh, Tom, you are in the wars. Look after yourself, matey.


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Jan 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your further problems, Tom - try to stay positive.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Peter T (11 Jan 2010)

It's already been said but, what the heck.......

Don't know you personally but always enjoy your posts so I sincerely hope you get better soon.

All the best,


----------



## lurker (11 Jan 2010)

Are you sure its not just indigestion


----------



## dickm (11 Jan 2010)

Bad luck, mate - you really do deserve a break from all this. FWIW, brother in law has something like Crohns, and after a lot of experimenting with diet, seems to have it under control. Can't remember what was the crucial factor, but it seems to work. 
Close mate had similar problems with bowel last year, and it took a while, but he's fighting fit again now (and he's nearly as old as me!)


----------



## Dibs-h (11 Jan 2010)

Racers":1p3iu802 said:


> Flipping heck mate, you will have your own bed there soon!!!
> 
> Get well soom mate.
> 
> Pete



1st can't get a bed and then when he does - there's no leaving. Hope all goes well Tom.


----------



## paulm (11 Jan 2010)

Hope things pick up for you soon Tom, 

All the best, Paul


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2010)

lurker":1yuuear3 said:


> Are you sure its not just indigestion



maybe someone at rutlands has a voodoo doll....?


----------



## Chippyjoe (11 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear this Tom,all the best 

Mark.


----------



## Vormulac (11 Jan 2010)

Blimey, get well soon Tom. Fingers crossed for a better year ahead for you.

V.


----------



## dexter (11 Jan 2010)

Rutlands Voodoo dolls are out of stock at the moment, they wont be getting any in until June/July! Get well soon Tom.

Dex


----------



## WellsWood (11 Jan 2010)

wizer":gawy0esv said:


> any way, at least you lot get some peace and quiet :wink:



Well you'd think so wouldn't you, but since you managed to post this from your sickbed at 8:50 a.m. it seems unlikely we'll get a complete break :roll: :wink:

Where are you anyway Tom, Guy's?


----------



## newt (11 Jan 2010)

Best wishes Tom, you certainly have had a tough time of it, chin up.


----------



## Green (11 Jan 2010)

Hope all goes well for you mate.

Best wishes.


----------



## PAC1 (11 Jan 2010)

Tom, Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2010)

I'm in Darent Valley Mark. 

Whilst I've got t'internet by the bed, its like being back in 1999 with a 56k modem and internet explorer 4! You use a key pad to type and the only images that seem to display are ads! So im just reading a few posts here and there and checking my email.

better day today, but still feel like i've been kicked in the groin by Lisa Reily :shock: :lol:


----------



## Shadowfax (11 Jan 2010)

Oh no!!!
Get well soon, mate, and I really hope they sort things for you.

SF


----------



## les chicken (11 Jan 2010)

OH no Tom what a start to 2010,
The song goes "things can only get better" which we hope in your case will be true.

Get well soon

Les Helen & Lucky


----------



## Rknott2007 (11 Jan 2010)

All the best tom, wishing you a speedy recovery, maybe you should drop hints that a domino might help your recovery


----------



## Escudo (11 Jan 2010)

Hope your feeling better soon Tom.

My pineapple has been in tatters for a while, the Doc said I might have Crohns but nothing more has come of it after they shoved this tube up my bum :shock: and saw nothing abnormal. 

I reckon it was that vegetable chilli masala and probably beer, but I'm currently in denial. :roll: 

Keep your chin up mate.

Good luck, Tony.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2010)

i feel your pain Tony, I had all those unpleasant tests about 5 years ago and nothing came of it. Clearly I should have kept bothering them about it...


----------

